
The past and future of laundry - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@tashian/the-past-and-future-of-laundry-6628d85828b3#.57mjwfo66
======
vonnik
Wonder what the author thinks of Cleanly, a YC startup:
[https://angel.co/cleanly](https://angel.co/cleanly)

~~~
seiji
Don't forget the excellent [http://nymag.com/news/features/laundry-
apps-2014-5/#print](http://nymag.com/news/features/laundry-apps-2014-5/#print)
too.

Plus, [https://angel.co/laundry-1](https://angel.co/laundry-1)

